# Brake warning light...



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Where does the signal for the brake warning light originate from on the 66'? After a long country cruise a few weeks ago my brake light came on with no noticeable fade of loss of fluid, brakes check out good. Noticed while driving that when i hit the brake the gauge lights come on even when the headlights are off so i am guessing under dash short as i am also getting a draw on my battery while in the garage parked.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check your alternator. I had a similar thing happen years ago on my '65 and it was a bad diode trio in the alternator. Small chance, but worth a look. My gut tells me you have wiring woes. (I hope not!)


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*lamp*

On my '66, there is no brake warning light. Is your switch at the parking brake pedal, or at the master cylinder? I'd trace it back from that source. Make sure your dash grounds are rust free and tight. Check the front and rear turn/lamp sockets and light switch for green corrosion.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Try the switch at the parking brake. The E-brake pedal may not be retracting all the way when released.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That switch has a single wire that is grounded out to turn the light on when the e-brake is depressed, if you disconnect that wire and the light goes off, you know it's the switch or cable adjustment.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Rukee said:


> That switch has a single wire that is grounded out to turn the light on when the e-brake is depressed, if you disconnect that wire and the light goes off, you know it's the switch or cable adjustment.


 very good suggestion  but the light has to be able to be engaged and disengaged (in order to pass the inspection) so maybe I should try to adjust the cable? Is there a how-to on this?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*5 clicks*

On the '66, the shop manual says to adjust it to when you push the pedal, it goes down 5 "ratchets". Push the button on the switch manually. That should tell you all you need to know.


----------

